# Brute won't stay running!



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

OK guys, i finally got my new fuel pump for the brute. We put it in and it didn't change a thing!:thinking: It will still start right up and run/rev fine, but after about 4 seconds it dies.....just like you turned the key off! What the heck?!?! Anybody got any ideas? 

Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there maybe an auto-breaker tripping and then resetting? Does anything else go off at the same time like guages,lights...ect?


----------



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

after dialelcetric greasing every conection on quad i put the roll over sensor in upside down and my quad did the same thing , took some head scratching to figuire it out. maybe its a problem with rollover sensor


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Where would the "roll over" sensor and auto breakers be?

Jeremy


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

X2 on the roll over sensor.. I'm not sure about the brutes but my cat's under the rear plastics..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The roll-over sensor is under the seat at the back by the relays.Check the fuse box for the breaker


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

i agree with the others, more than likely the tip over sensor. had a friends quad do exactly the same as what you are describing. we found a used sensor on ebay for $1. if you have an owners manaul it will tell you how to test the sensor.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This might help. I think J is the rollover.


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks guys! I'll be checking it out tomorrow! 

Merry Christmas! 
Jeremy


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody have a better pic of the rollover sensor and location? I don't have my owners manual anymore.

Jeremy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dawg2500HD said:


> Anybody have a better pic of the rollover sensor and location? I don't have my owners manual anymore.
> 
> Jeremy


Try this one:


----------



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

Down load repair manual from this site.look for vehicale down sensor.
or
Remove seat ,at the back you will see four relays in a row behind it there is the rollover sensor at the back of the u shaped plastic .aprox 2" long 1" wide and its in a rubber holder


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

How can you test the rollover sensor to know its bad?

Jeremy


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would think you could just pop it out and connect your continunity tester to the two posts and turn it on its side and back. It should break on the sides and connect level.


----------



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

It could be upside down try fliping it over ,there is a arrow on it to show which way is up


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Got her running right today guys!!!! The switch had fell off the tab its mounted to and was nearly upside down!!! Thanks a ton!!! 

Jeremy


----------

